# I REALLY hate to ask this



## medichopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright, so with all the discussion going on around here, I have a question.

I am going to be buying the parts for my uniform soon.  I will be wearing black boots, a polo shirt, dark blue dress pants, and a reversible jacket when it's cold (which will just say the first letter of my first name and my entire last name on the right side.  No giant EMS! logo on it or anything.  Black on one side which will be the one visible most of the time, and reflective yellow on the other).

I am seriously considering getting a nylon duty belt (you know, like the ones police and security wear), and 2 holsters: a glove holster and a small flashlight holster (for my mini maglight, which is a fantastic piece of equipment).

But I do not want to be considered a "whacker."  The only things that will be on the belt are the flashlight (I will be working 5-3 AM, so a flashlight is sort of important), the glove holder, 4 keepers, and my radio (I will just clip that on to the belt.  I do NOT want a radio holder.  Clipping the radio on will be fine.  Would this be too "whackery" or unprofessional?  Or am I being paranoid?  

Please note: I will make up for this non-EMS question with an education question ASAP 

Eric


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2009)

I wouldn't wear a duty belt like that. I have a 5.11 belt that goes into my belt loops just fine. And I had a detachable carrier for my mag light before I got my brigh pen light that wound up in a thigh pocket


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I wouldn't wear a duty belt like that. I have a 5.11 belt that goes into my belt loops just fine. And I had a detachable carrier for my mag light before I got my brigh pen light that wound up in a thigh pocket



Good suggestion.  I want a belt that is functional (I'd rather not carry a flashlight and glove in my pocket, but I will if otherwise is too "whackerish").

5.11 belt, and putting the glove holder and flashlight holder on that?  Would that be too bad?

Everybody can throw their honest opinions in.  Just don't flame me .  I'm trying the best I can :glare:

Eric


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Good suggestion.  I want a belt that is functional (I'd rather not carry a flashlight and glove in my pocket, but I will if otherwise is too "whackerish").
> 
> 5.11 belt, and putting the glove holder and flashlight holder on that?  Would that be too bad?
> 
> ...



I have enough pockets on my work pants that everything just goes into one of them. I wear either Spiewack or 5.11 pants, and both have lower leg pockets. I keep larges in the left side and XLs in the right side. And I already said I use a bright pen light instead of a maglight


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have enough pockets on my work pants that everything just goes into one of them. I wear either Spiewack or 5.11 pants, and both have lower leg pockets. I keep larges in the left side and XLs in the right side. And I already said I use a bright pen light instead of a maglight



Nope, I realize that.

And I went back and read my last post, and I realize I left out a few words that made it sound like I didn't listen to you :glare:.  

What I MEANT to say was what if I had a 5.11 belt (or similar) and put the flashlight and glove holder on that.  Would that be too bad?  Please keep in mind that I want to keep the maglight, not use a bright penlight.

Remember, this is my first EMS experience, and I want to do it right.  So I may have some dumb questions.  Just be patient


----------



## silver (Oct 3, 2009)

i have the 5.11 2 inch belt and its fairly strong. I don't like duty belts, and think they look funny. However I have put a glove pouch and maglite on that belt for kicks and giggles one day and it works fine.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

silver said:


> i have the 5.11 2 inch belt and its fairly strong. I don't like duty belts, and think they look funny. However I have put a glove pouch and maglite on that belt for kicks and giggles one day and it works fine.



yeah, I realize that a duty belt would look kind of funny.  But my main concern is whether or not I will look like a tool, which I don't want.

As of now, this is what I am thinking of:
-Nylon belt (2", worn through belt loops, not outside of another belt with belt keepers)
-Nylon mini maglite holder
-Nylon glove holder
Everything would be in black.

Would this be too bad?  And by bad, I mean toolish/whackerish.

On a side not, would a 2" belt fit through EMS pant belt loops?

Thanks for the help,
Eric


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> yeah, I realize that a duty belt would look kind of funny.  But my main concern is whether or not I will look like a tool, which I don't want.
> 
> As of now, this is what I am thinking of:
> -Nylon belt (2", worn through belt loops, not outside of another belt with belt keepers)
> ...


look at what your field preceptors and other in field providers in your area are wearing, and follow their lead, if you are worried about being deemed a whacker. Whacker criteria differ from station to station. I personally don't like to carry anything. The only tool i carry on my person is a radio and a pen, but to each his own. i wouldn't recommend wearing a duty belt over your normal belt. I would just wear a black belt that comfortably fits through your belt loops and then put whatever you deem appropriate on that belt.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2009)

I _do_ have a "duty belt" that I used while working on the ambulance. However, I reserved it for when I would be wearing my one piece jumpsuit... it has no belt loops.   Just keeping the equipment levels down helps lower the wacker/Ricky Rescue look. If I'm wearing an EMS butt pack, I'll move most of what little I need (radio holder) to a strap on the pack or contain it on/in the pack.

I just whittled my personal equipment down to where I could be most efficient with what I had. 

Later, I just used an EMS butt pack with my gear in it or attached to it... and wherever I went, it went. Yes, it looked a little overboard, but it was functional. 

That being said, look around at the more senior EMS people... they'll show you what they consider to be appropriate for their area. I'm a little bit of an odd-ball though, but not to the point of reaching wackerdom. I just carry what I actually need/use.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> look at what your field preceptors and other in field providers in your area are wearing, and follow their lead, if you are worried about being deemed a whacker. Whacker criteria differ from station to station. I personally don't like to carry anything. The only tool i carry on my person is a radio and a pen, but to each his own. i wouldn't recommend wearing a duty belt over your normal belt. I would just wear a black belt that comfortably fits through your belt loops and then put whatever you deem appropriate on that belt.



The thing is, the head EMTs on campus where 2 belts: a trouser belt and a duty belt.  I'm thinking I'll just wear one: a black nylon duty belt through the belt loops, with the radio, flashlight, and glove holder on it.  Not too much stuff.  Penlight and stethoscope will go in my pocket.  

I don't think 3 items would classify me as a whacker, but I'm not sure.  tha't why I'm checking.  If I had like 5 items on the belt, that would be a little different.  But 3 (2 personal, the radio being mandatory) doesn't seem too bad.

Now if I start wearing EMS shirts and decorate my room with EMS supplies, THEN I might have a problem 

After all the negativity towards whackers, I don't want to be one.  

Thoughts?

Eric


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> I _do_ have a "duty belt" that I used while working on the ambulance. However, I reserved it for when I would be wearing my one piece jumpsuit... it has no belt loops.   Just keeping the equipment levels down helps lower the wacker/Ricky Rescue look. If I'm wearing an EMS butt pack, I'll move most of what little I need (radio holder) to a strap on the pack or contain it on/in the pack.
> 
> I just whittled my personal equipment down to where I could be most efficient with what I had.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  I won't be carrying around a ton of stuff on the best, just a glove holder, flashlight holder, and radio (just clipped on.  I don't really like the idea of a holder for it).

However, one of the problems is that many of the higher EMS people here want to be cops (I'm part of a campus EMS system), so you can guess what they wear.  Honestly, it would be interesting to wear a lot of stuff, but it would be fairly stupid as well.  We are NOT cops, and I don't plan on being one when I graduate.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 4, 2009)

Put everything in your pockets, go ahead and get a pair of BDU style EMS pants for it.  I use my old pairs for all kinds of stuff other than work.  Put everything you want to carry in your pocket, you don't need a special glove pouch or maglight carrier.  

The only thing I carry on my belt is my portable and my cell phone (I've broken a cellphone in the past putting it in my pocket).   Everything else (pen light, shears, gloves if I carry them, field guide, small notebook, pens) goes in my pants.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2009)

Just simplify your equipment down to what you need. If it's stuff you constantly need with you, put it on your trouser belt and leave it there. If you find yourself constantly donning/doffing your equipment, a "duty belt" will work just fine.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Put everything in your pockets, go ahead and get a pair of BDU style EMS pants for it.  I use my old pairs for all kinds of stuff other than work.  Put everything you want to carry in your pocket, you don't need a special glove pouch or maglight carrier.
> 
> The only thing I carry on my belt is my portable and my cell phone (I've broken a cellphone in the past putting it in my pocket).   Everything else (pen light, shears, gloves if I carry them, field guide, small notebook, pens) goes in my pants.



I will be getting a pair of BDUs sometime in the very near future.  The thing is, I would much rather carry my flashlight and gloves on my belt, where they are easily accessible.  My pocket guide, penlight, stethoscope, and anything else will go in my pockets.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 4, 2009)

My pockets are easily accessable, my pockets are 3 inches away from my belt.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> My pockets are easily accessable, my pockets are 3 inches away from my belt.



To each his own.  But would you consider it to be "whackery?"


----------



## Dominion (Oct 4, 2009)

Me personally?  Borderline whackerish, but people do their own thing like you said.  I personally don't like carrying all those extra pouches and stupid crap on me.  I keep what I need in my pants that I need access to.  I don't feel like opening up the jump kit everytime I need a penlight or shears, as well shears tend to grow legs and walk off the trucks.  I don't carry spare gloves on me as they are on the truck and I can grab a pair or two before we get to the scene.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Me personally?  Borderline whackerish, but people do their own thing like you said.  I personally don't like carrying all those extra pouches and stupid crap on me.  I keep what I need in my pants that I need access to.  I don't feel like opening up the jump kit everytime I need a penlight or shears, as well shears tend to grow legs and walk off the trucks.  I don't carry spare gloves on me as they are on the truck and I can grab a pair or two before we get to the scene.



Keep in mind, a fair amount of the time we walk (we're on campus).  We do have a car, but we don't always use it.  

As long as it's not TOO whackerish, I may just do it.  It's not like I will have a whole bat-belt.  Just two things and a radio.

Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 4, 2009)

Mate I understand the worry about being considered a whacker and granted if you turn up with BVM strapped to your thigh, everyone's ganna rightly think you're a penis, but I don't know that you need to fret so much over some of the finer details. 

Maybe I'm being a bit hopeful, but aren't things like this just considered to be _indicators_ of whackers? Indicators of people who are only in it for the uniform and lights...? What if you're Ventmedic but you still wear a theatre's worth of instruments on your belt....do you still get disregarded as a whacker?


----------



## Dominion (Oct 4, 2009)

Well that's where it's dependant on the area, if you are doing what sounds like foot patrol and don't use a vehicle or some such then yea, I could see more of a 'utility' belt type approach.  Where you would need more equipment that you can't just reach into a bag or in the truck for.  If you do alot of 'foot patrol' type work then I would say a pouch for gloves wouldn't be absured.  

On the other hand maybe you guys could get the department to foot the bill or some first responder backpacks that are smaller so you have equipment while away from a vehicle.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Well that's where it's dependant on the area, if you are doing what sounds like foot patrol and don't use a vehicle or some such then yea, I could see more of a 'utility' belt type approach.  Where you would need more equipment that you can't just reach into a bag or in the truck for.  If you do alot of 'foot patrol' type work then I would say a pouch for gloves wouldn't be absured.
> 
> On the other hand maybe you guys could get the department to foot the bill or some first responder backpacks that are smaller so you have equipment while away from a vehicle.



A lot of the guys just buy their own stuff, such as bags and stuff.  I think that's a little overboard.  They store gloves and stuff in those bags, though now a few of the higher-ups are going to duty belt glove holders (the school bought them new uniforms and belts).  There are some bags that can be used by those that don't have their own (like myself).  However, they are rather large and a pain to carry around.  We usually just take stuff out of the car when we go to a call (if we don't just walk).

I think I'll just buy the belt, flashlight holder, and glove holder.  I haven't really gotten too much feedback that screams "WHACKER!!!"  Now, if I was going to be carrying a bunch of stuff on there that I would never need, THAT would be different.  But it's just a few things that I will be using all of the time.  And believe me, I will ONLY be wearing it on duty.  I promise I won't be wearing it in my free time


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

My advice would be to hold off on spending money until you get some field time and develop preferences for how you like to store your gear.  You may find you like the duty belt better.  You may find you don't even use the flashlight.  Maybe you will.  I keep my gloves in my rear left pocket (changed out frequently) and that seems to work fine for me.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> My advice would be to hold off on spending money until you get some field time and develop preferences for how you like to store your gear.  You may find you like the duty belt better.  You may find you don't even use the flashlight.  Maybe you will.  I keep my gloves in my rear left pocket (changed out frequently) and that seems to work fine for me.



I have had some field time, and I know for a fact that I do not want to keep my flashlight in my pocket.  The gloves, come to think of it, will probably just go in my pocket.  I will just save the money on the and put it towards a better flashlight.  I have a mini-maglight now, but it's not that bright.  GREAT flashlight, but not good enough for what I need.

I work at a college at night.  I can almost guarantee I'll use the flashlight.  For example, though I wasn't on, there was somebody found passed out on the lawn at night.  Good time for flashlight use 

I will just store my gloves in a side pocket.  I feel that if I have them in a back pocket, the strain of sitting down could affect their strength and possibly put a hole in them.


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I have had some field time, and I know for a fact that I do not want to keep my flashlight in my pocket.  The gloves, come to think of it, will probably just go in my pocket.  I will just save the money on the and put it towards a better flashlight.  I have a mini-maglight now, but it's not that bright.  GREAT flashlight, but not good enough for what I need.
> 
> I work at a college at night.  I can almost guarantee I'll use the flashlight.  For example, though I wasn't on, there was somebody found passed out on the lawn at night.  Good time for flashlight use
> 
> I will just store my gloves in a side pocket.  I feel that if I have them in a back pocket, the strain of sitting down could affect their strength and possibly put a hole in them.



That's why I never leave them in for too long.

If you want the flashlight on the belt then I'd concur with everyone else and go with the holster on the pants belt.  Duty belt is a lot of trouble for one thing.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> That's why I never leave them in for too long.
> 
> If you want the flashlight on the belt then I'd concur with everyone else and go with the holster on the pants belt.  Duty belt is a lot of trouble for one thing.




Yeah, I'm not going to get a whole "duty belt" for just 2 items (flashlight and radio).  I'll just get a nylon belt and a nylon flashlight holster, and just thread the belt through my belt loops.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't wear a belt at work,half the time I don't even wear pants........^_^

Seriously though, carry on your belt what you ACTUALLY need. My service we are required to carry our narcotics pouch, we are issued radio clips ( the D style  ) and pager pouch.

On a different note, LOL @ MelClin.... ha ha, he said "penis" in a post.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 4, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> I don't wear a belt at work,half the time I don't even wear pants........^_^



No comment h34r:



> Seriously though, carry on your belt what you ACTUALLY need. My service we are required to carry our narcotics pouch, we are issued radio clips ( the D style  ) and pager pouch.


 
You have to carry a narcotics pouch?



> On a different note, LOL @ MelClin.... ha ha, he said "penis" in a post.



I was going to comment on that, but my filter got the best of me


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to get a whole "duty belt" for just 2 items (flashlight and radio).  I'll just get a nylon belt and a nylon flashlight holster, and just thread the belt through my belt loops.
> 
> thanks for the help!



No problem.  Best of luck with your class.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Most EMT pants will take a 1 3/4 or 2" garrison belt.  That will be enough to support your radio, or you could put it on a FF strap.  Stick a few pair of gloves in one of the many pockets on your pants - if you're any kind of busy, they won't be in there long anyway.  

You could probably even get away with one of those little EMT holsters with your shears, light, etc. in it, especially if you don't want to wear the EMT pants.  

It's not any one accessory that makes you a potential whacker.  It's having a plethora of EMT gadgets festooned upon your person, and things like badges, flashing lights, etc., etc.  And more importantly, carrying them for no good reason.  If you have to carry a radio on duty, carrying a radio (or having a holder for it on your belt) doesn't make you a whacker. We all need to carry some tools around.  For me, it's a few pairs of gloves, a penlight, trauma shears, a scope, and a mini-maglight - but I have a fully stocked ambulance not far away.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 5, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> No comment h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The medic and EMT each have a narcotics pouch that we carry. Each pouch contains 2 Morphine, 1 versed, 1 Fentanyl,and 1 Lorazepam.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 5, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> The thing is, the head EMTs on campus



Unless you have a much bigger or busier campus than mine (like BUEMS, UMass Amherst, or MIT EMS) , you could wear pajamas and fuzzy slippers, leave your gear in the desk, and be fine most of the time. Not that I recommend that; your flashlight holster should work fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a little concerned by all the personal bags on your service, both because it seems to predispose to excessive equipment purchases and because it means that you never know exactly what's going to your scene. Standardizing and improving your jump kits (and ruthlessly mocking anyone who continues to carry a personal bag) might help.

I also just use the left back pocket for my gloves, because I either have multiple calls each shift or I find them in the washer the next day and throw them out.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 5, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> Unless you have a much bigger or busier campus than mine (like BUEMS, UMass Amherst, or MIT EMS) , you could wear pajamas and fuzzy slippers, leave your gear in the desk, and be fine most of the time. Not that I recommend that; your flashlight holster should work fine.



Actually, as of now, that IS what I wear h34r:

I kidd, I kidd.



> I'm a little concerned by all the personal bags on your service, both because it seems to predispose to excessive equipment purchases and because it means that you never know exactly what's going to your scene. Standardizing and improving your jump kits (and ruthlessly mocking anyone who continues to carry a personal bag) might help.



Yeah, I'm not really sure why they felt they needed to buy their own stuff, but to each his own.  They said they did it so they could know where everything is at all times.  And these are like full kits (minus oxygen).  

I'll get right on the mocking.  



> I also just use the left back pocket for my gloves, because I either have multiple calls each shift or I find them in the washer the next day and throw them out.



I really don't like keeping gloves in my back pocket.  Side pocket, fine.  But when I have gloves in my back pocket, it just seems like I'm asking for them to be ripped or worn down.  But once again, to each his own.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with carrying the gloves and flashlight on your regular belt, look around anymore and you will see people with 2 cell phones, a pda and who knows what else strapped there..lol. But as far as whackerish, that wouldn't be to me, It is something you would use fairly often and you need to use whatever will be handy for you. If someone thinks it looks stupid, my opinion is oh well.. I am either considering that or the combo (scissors, light and glove holder) myself. Since I am a Vol. I keep a pair of run pants ready to go, and that is just easier for me. I don't have to try and search for my gear when the pager goes off. 

Just my two cents anywho.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 7, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> I don't see anything wrong with carrying the gloves and flashlight on your regular belt, look around anymore and you will see people with 2 cell phones, a pda and who knows what else strapped there..lol. But as far as whackerish, that wouldn't be to me, It is something you would use fairly often and you need to use whatever will be handy for you. If someone thinks it looks stupid, my opinion is oh well.. I am either considering that or the combo (scissors, light and glove holder) myself. Since I am a Vol. I keep a pair of run pants ready to go, and that is just easier for me. I don't have to try and search for my gear when the pager goes off.
> 
> Just my two cents anywho.



Thanks for the feedback.  I don't really want one of the EMS holsters, but I can see how people would like them.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 7, 2009)

I make my partner carry everything on his belt.........lol


----------



## Summit (Oct 7, 2009)

I put gloves in my cargo pockets.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 7, 2009)

Summit said:


> I put gloves in my cargo pockets.



To each his own


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 8, 2009)

Some places (paid and volunteer) consider duty belts in general to be wackerish.  some places (paid and volunteer) consider them to be standard practice, and a normal piece of equipment.  my former volunteer agency considers them wackerish.  my per diem urban career agency considers them the norm.

on my belt, I have a swivel radio holster, a pair of leather gloves secured with beltkeepers, a glove pouch which I use only if i don't grab a set of gloves when i leave the truck or if my current pair tears, and a horizontal holster for trauma sheers and a mulitool (we can't wear EMT cargo pants per dept policy, only plain ****ies).  and it's all secured to my belt using 4 belt keepers.  and at the end of the day, i take it all off and put it in my car for the next day.

I only wear it when I am working in a city.  suburban EMS shifts or volunteer shifts get the spare radio holder on my trouser belt (or boston leather style holster), and a pair of sheers somewhere on me.

I have yet to keep a flashlight on my belt, other than a small 2AA cell mini maglight with I rarely use.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> Some places (paid and volunteer) consider duty belts in general to be wackerish.  some places (paid and volunteer) consider them to be standard practice, and a normal piece of equipment.  my former volunteer agency considers them wackerish.  my per diem urban career agency considers them the norm.
> 
> on my belt, I have a swivel radio holster, a pair of leather gloves secured with beltkeepers, a glove pouch which I use only if i don't grab a set of gloves when i leave the truck or if my current pair tears, and a horizontal holster for trauma sheers and a mulitool (we can't wear EMT cargo pants per dept policy, only plain ****ies).  and it's all secured to my belt using 4 belt keepers.  and at the end of the day, i take it all off and put it in my car for the next day.
> 
> ...



I will be carrying the same maglight.

Most of the higher up EMTs around here wear an actual duty belt (attached to their pant belt).  I am just going to go with a nylon pants belt, a flashlight holder, and a glove holder.  Plus the radio.  that's it.

I know for around here, it wouldn't be considered whackerish.  I was just concerned that it would be considered whackerish in other places.  I do NOT want to be viewed as a whacker.  

But I guess as long as I keep it to a minimum, and only to stuff I need, and I don't advertise all the time what I do, that I should be okay.  Correct?


----------



## Meursault (Oct 8, 2009)

You seem to have the idea down.


medichopeful said:


> only to stuff I need,


But there's the practical difficulty. How's your call volume again?


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> You seem to have the idea down.
> 
> But there's the practical difficulty. How's your call volume again?



I believe that the EMS team here got 120 calls last year.  So not a huge call volume (relatively small.  Most things are alcohol related, being college and such).  The shifts can either be quiet (no calls) or busy (we were really busy for about 2-3 hours one night).


----------



## Meursault (Oct 9, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I believe that the EMS team here got 120 calls last year.  So not a huge call volume (relatively small.  Most things are alcohol related, being college and such).  The shifts can either be quiet (no calls) or busy (we were really busy for about 2-3 hours one night).



Figured as much. How many of those calls needed flashlights so urgently that they needed to be on your belt instead of with the rest of your gear? The mini-Maglite can go in your pocket or in a jump kit if you carry one and remember to take it out at shift change.






You're averaging about one call per _shift_, meaning that most of your time is going to be spent going about your life as usual. Relax.

Sidenote: Don't check pupils, especially on your +EtOH patients, with a mini-Maglite. It's arguably better than nothing, but it's not very nice.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 9, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> Figured as much. How many of those calls needed flashlights so urgently that they needed to be on your belt instead of with the rest of your gear? The mini-Maglite can go in your pocket or in a jump kit if you carry one and remember to take it out at shift change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, I don't have a jump bag.  I also stated before (I think it was on the first page) that I don't really like to carry a flashlight in my pocket.  And I wouldn't ever check a patient's pupils with a maglite.  I don't think I'm THAT stupid :wacko:h34r:

And the flashlight thing is not really a matter of "urgency."  I'd rather have a flashlight with me and not need it, then not have it and need it.  I don't carry a jump kit usually (unless we're going to a call), and like stated before, I don't like carrying a flashlight in my pocket.  Remember, we also do walk a lot.



> Relax.



Never! 

 Remember, it's not like I'm carrying the same amount as a police officer.  Just a flashlight and radio and maybe a cell phone, but that will probably just go in my pocket most of the time.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Oct 27, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Alright, so with all the discussion going on around here, I have a question.
> 
> I am going to be buying the parts for my uniform soon.  I will be wearing black boots, a polo shirt, dark blue dress pants, and a reversible jacket when it's cold (which will just say the first letter of my first name and my entire last name on the right side.  No giant EMS! logo on it or anything.  Black on one side which will be the one visible most of the time, and reflective yellow on the other).
> 
> ...





I couldn't imagine living in such fear of what others thought of me.  As a wilderness survival instructor, I've seen some hinky situations.  I carry a few things on my person at all times and, sure, people have joked with me before, but it's always joking that "Jeff's probably got a <flashlight, knife, lighter>".  If you feel that a MagLite and a glove holder help you in doing your job, why the heck would you be worried what someone else will think?  And if someone on-scene is laughing at you for carrying a flash-light and gloves, I bet you'll soon notice that they are the ones that slack in darn near every task they're sent to accomplish.  Wear what you need to wear and be honest with yourself.  You're being quite paranoid, in my opinion.   It boggles my mind that an EMT would laugh at someone for carrying a small flashlight.  I guess they have perfect night vision, never drop anything at night and know the number and location of every single set of steps in their AO.  Bully for them   I'll use my SureFire, as I have for years, and the only comments I get are people amazed that a flashlight can be so bright.  Wait until you're the ONLY guy with a flashlight, or a multitool, or a pocket knife, or a lighter, and everyone else is scrambling around looking for theirs.  Laugh silently to yourself as you pull your whatever out and apply the proper fix.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 28, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> The thing is, I don't have a jump bag.



Sorry, I dont think I am coming out from left field with this, but you dont have a jump bag. What assessment and treatment are you providing your patients? I guess I hope a transport truck automatically dispatched when you? What is your role in patient care with a pair of gloves and a flashlight? How many are on your EMS Team? Do you document your care? How are you dispatched? Supplied? Equipped? Insured? Trained?

120 calls/year is not even 1/day. Figure school is in session 8.5 months a year, 255 days. Thats less then .5 calls/day. Do your weekend calls really make up for silent shifts during the week. 

I probably shouldnt be one talking, but is it really worth your time? 

Feel free to answer offline... there just is something wrong with this equation...


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 28, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Sorry, I dont think I am coming out from left field with this, but you dont have a jump bag. What assessment and treatment are you providing your patients? I guess I hope a transport truck automatically dispatched when you? What is your role in patient care with a pair of gloves and a flashlight? How many are on your EMS Team? Do you document your care? How are you dispatched? Supplied? Equipped? Insured? Trained?



There is a little bit of confusion here.  I, myself, do not _own_ a jump bag, like some of the people here do.  Also, when I am on foot patrol, I do not always carry a jump bag with me.  When something happens, if somebody is on foot patrol without a jump bag, is the EMS car is dispatched to the scene, which has all the equipment in it.  So in this situation, we would be acting as first responders until the equipment got there.  Now, remember, sometimes we DO carry equipment while doing foot patrol.  But carrying a bag all around campus, up and down stairs, and through dorms while just patrolling can be a little bit tiresome.

Like I said, when I (or any of the responders, either EMTs or other) don't have a bag on them, they would just act as FRs until the equipment gets there, which usually doesn't take too long.  We don't have a transport truck dispatched automatically, but we do have an EMS vehicle dispatched, which has all the supplies we need.

On a normal shift, there are usually 3-4 people working.  At least one of them is an EMT-B (sometimes more), and the rest are CPR/First aid certified (basically, first responders).  Sometimes, there are observers who are just entering the program.  All calls are dispatched over the 2-way radio by the campus dispatch center, and nearly everything is documented.  We work very closely with the campus police.  As far as equipment goes, we are equipped with BLS supplies (trauma bags, oxygen, OPAs, suction unit, BVMs, etc.)  I know we have cervical collars, but I am not sure if we have a backboard.  We might.  As far as training goes, in order to have any patient contact, you must be CPR and first aid certified.  Even then, it is an EMT who does most of the treatment.  The FR basically just takes vitals (if they know how, obviously) and fills out the run form with that information, patient information, and anything the EMT tells them.  Of course, it is up to the EMT to decide if they want to utilize the FRs in this way, but most do.  As of now, this is all I do, but I am in the EMT class and, if I pass, I will obviously be able to do more.  

As far as insurance goes, it's a joke.  Unfortunately, we do not have malpractice insurance ourselves.  It would probably go through the school.  I wish we did.  We are also not paid, because if we were, we would need the insurance.  I think the club officers may be working on changing this, which would be good.

If we can not handle something, or somebody needs to be transported, the local fire department (Westfield Fire, ALS) is called, or the patient will be transported in the EMS car or by campus police to the hospital.



> 120 calls/year is not even 1/day. Figure school is in session 8.5 months a year, 255 days. Thats less then .5 calls/day. Do your weekend calls really make up for silent shifts during the week.
> 
> I probably shouldnt be one talking, but is it really worth your time?
> 
> Feel free to answer offline... there just is something wrong with this equation...



We do not do shifts every day, though that may change soon.  We only run shifts Thursday, Friday, and Saturday evening (when the college kids are most likely drinking/doing things they shouldn't be doing).  All shifts go from 5pm-3am.  We also do stand-bys for special events, such as homecoming.  As far as the question "is it worth your time?", I would say that yes, it is.  We are able to do homework and stuff while working, so it's not too bad.  Yes, it can become boring, but we do get calls.

As far as the shifts go, they can either be quiet, semi-busy, or busy.  Sometimes there are no calls.  Sometimes there's one.  And sometimes there are about 5.  It all depends on what is happening on campus.

I hope this clarifies everything.  If you have any other question, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 31, 2009)

Eric-

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but.....

I HIGLY recommend and Insructor Belt from The Wilderness, in 1.5" or 1.75".


Here's a link to their site:  http://store.thewilderness.com/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=2007&osCsid=sfjdbgjvpgqp1apqp5ot41i477

Get the 5-stitch version or the CSM version (has a polymer stiffener in it)

I've been wearing this belt for ten years, almost daily.  It is a pants belt that handles damn near everything.  I've worn mine carrying an all-steel 5" 1911 w/ spare mags, cell phone, etc plus everythig in my pocket. 


It is the original that all others, including the 5.11, have been copied from.


Also-  the "mission" (job, task, etc) drive the gear train.  We carry what we use.  I've carried one/two firearms, spare mags, two knives, cell phone, Surefire flashlight, etc for years.  Sometimes, people will kid you about it, but the first time they need something you're their best friend.


----------



## Shamrock (Nov 26, 2009)

Howdy medichopeful,

I was originally looking at using a duty belt w/ a few pouches as well. Turning point was springing for a Pelican Little Ed flashlight. You can get them on Amazon for 50-60 bones. I found it more functional than I thought and it can be clipped anywhere without standing out (they come in black as well as the KFC macaroni salad neon green). 

I suppose take it with a grain of salt as my two cents come from F/F F/R calls. I got away with the Little Ed and EMS pants. They were relatively cheap, fit the requirements for NFPA station gear, and held shears and PENNNN's (the most elusive of gear!). 

I agree though - definitely a fine line for us young guns between keener and weiner.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 26, 2009)

mcgrubbs said:


> Eric-
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but.....
> 
> ...



Sorry, I realize I never responded to this.  I actually got the whole thing straightened out.  I just bought nylon Swenger belt from target, and I've just been using that.  Thanks for the info about the other belt, though.

And yes, the mission does drive what gear to carry.  And I've kept it to a bare minimum, which seems to be working.  I've never needed anything that I didn't carry, and I only carry like 2 commonly used items on my belt, plus a radio.

Thanks for the info!
Eric


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 26, 2009)

Shamrock said:


> Howdy medichopeful,
> 
> I was originally looking at using a duty belt w/ a few pouches as well. Turning point was springing for a Pelican Little Ed flashlight. You can get them on Amazon for 50-60 bones. I found it more functional than I thought and it can be clipped anywhere without standing out (they come in black as well as the KFC macaroni salad neon green).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I skipped out on the duty belt.  It was a little too "police-y" (not a word, I know, but I think it gets the point across ), and it wasn't worth it.  I only carry 3 things on my belt, one of which is a radio.  I may buy another light at some point, but I'm really happy with my mini-maglight.  Great little device.

And yeah, your last statement is right on.  I really enjoying doing this, but I don't want to look like a complete tool.  I'm passionate about it, and I really like the whole EMS field, especially learning about everything and learning about medicine.  So I think that I'm on the keener side, not the weiner side


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey medichopeful, I know that it has been a while and you may have already bought it, but...........watch out for those reversable jackets. You really don't want to get someones gooies on the black side on an in town run and then flip the jacket inside out on the head-on you go to for the next call. Even may be the next shift. Because I can tell you that even if you intend to clean it evey time you reverse it, but you _WILL_ forget at _least_ once to clean it before you turn it. And I for one would not want something narsty from a pt rubbing all over me, _inside_ my jacket.

Just my $0.02.........


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 26, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey medichopeful, I know that it has been a while and you may have already bought it, but...........watch out for those reversable jackets. You really don't want to get someones gooies on the black side on an in town run and then flip the jacket inside out on the head-on you go to for the next call. Even may be the next shift. Because I can tell you that even if you intend to clean it evey time you reverse it, but you _WILL_ forget at _least_ once to clean it before you turn it. And I for one would not want something narsty from a pt rubbing all over me, _inside_ my jacket.
> 
> Just my $0.02.........



Good point.  Thankfully, not a concern, as I got a fleece professional jacket instead.  That's been working great.

Of course, now I have to worry about anything just leaking through instead of reversing it on to myself h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Good point. Thankfully, not a concern, as I got a fleece professional jacket instead. That's been working great.
> 
> Of course, now I have to worry about anything just leaking through instead of reversing it on to myself h34r:


 
:lol: true! Actually though, just pain old fabric will stop tons of stuff. If it is bad enough to soak through a fleece, you might want to wear one of those dorky yellow gowns........ Ha ha ha!

Take care!


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 14, 2009)

This thread hurt my brain.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 14, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> This thread hurt my brain.



Why? :wacko:


----------

